# World's worst scrambler



## shelley (Dec 23, 2008)

Tyson and I were at this party the other night. We had our cubes with us because we were demonstrating speed/blindfold solves as part of the party's entertainment.

At one point Tyson handed his cube to this Hollywood-type girl and told her to scramble it. She took it and turned the R and L faces over and over for about a minute before giving up and handing it back.

I have never seen someone who actually couldn't figure out how to scramble a cube. It was as if this girl had only ever had experience with the Rubik's cube for blondes.


----------



## Samlambert (Dec 23, 2008)

Wow lol, I've let people scramble my cube a few times in the past and they did turn the R and L faces over and over but at least they included some rotations  But now thats just kinda retarded haha


----------



## Odin (Dec 23, 2008)

Wow... was she "drunk" or just dumb?


----------



## tim (Dec 23, 2008)

shelley said:


> At one point Tyson handed his cube to this Hollywood-type girl and told her to scramble it. She took it and turned the R and L faces over and over for about a minute before giving up and handing it back.



I know a 6 year old girl who did the exact same thing. But at least she figured out how to scramble properly after some hints .


----------



## Odin (Dec 23, 2008)

tim said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > At one point Tyson handed his cube to this Hollywood-type girl and told her to scramble it. She took it and turned the R and L faces over and over for about a minute before giving up and handing it back.
> ...



By any chance was she wearing pink pjs?


----------



## shelley (Dec 23, 2008)

No way. Pink PJs make you godly at anything cube-related.


----------



## Odin (Dec 23, 2008)

yay Shelley got the reference, I’m seriously saving up for some pink pjs


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Dec 23, 2008)

wow. I once gave my cube to a guy who did a R U turn then did U' R' and said "OMG I solved it!!!!!!!" and I was like "what a retard..."


----------



## pjk (Dec 23, 2008)

Haha. I've never seen someone fail at scrambling a 3x3, but once I handed a women the cube, and it was solved except for an R2. She looked at it for a minute, and handed it back saying she couldn't do it.

I also ask people to scramble my Square-1 or even the Skewb, and it takes them a good 30 seconds to a minute before they can even do a move.

Edit: Sweet pic: Cube for blondes. I once saw on eBay a "George Bush Rubix Cube"... it was a typical 3x3, but all the stickers were orange.


----------



## pcharles93 (Dec 23, 2008)

shafiqdms1 said:


> wow. I once gave my cube to a guy who did a R U turn then did R' U' and said "OMG I solved it!!!!!!!" and I was like "what a retard..."



That's not how you solve that scramble...


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 23, 2008)

Most of the time for me. People turn vigorously like crazy. 2 moves, and it's a POP.



pcharles93 said:


> shafiqdms1 said:
> 
> 
> > wow. I once gave my cube to a guy who did a R U turn then did R' U' and said "OMG I solved it!!!!!!!" and I was like "what a retard..."
> ...



Yes it is. Just repeat it 5 more times. But I'm sure he didn't mean that.


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Dec 23, 2008)

pcharles93 said:


> shafiqdms1 said:
> 
> 
> > wow. I once gave my cube to a guy who did a R U turn then did R' U' and said "OMG I solved it!!!!!!!" and I was like "what a retard..."
> ...



lol oops I messed up wording that


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Dec 23, 2008)

My ma does that, I used to ask her to scramble it and she would do L and R moves...I guess some people can't grasp the concept of 3D twisty puzzles?


I agree with fanwuq...I hand it to some random 6th grader who thinks it's the coolest thing in the world and I tell him to be careful and turn slow. He turns fast, it POPs, and I'm ready to break his neck since he did what I told him EXACTLY NOT TO DO!!!!! Seriously...non-cubers are IDIOTS sometimes!!!


----------



## Jgig1991 (Dec 23, 2008)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> I hand it to some random 6th grader who thinks it's the coolest thing in the world and I tell him to be careful and turn slow. He turns fast, it POPs, and I'm ready to break his neck since he did what I told him EXACTLY NOT TO DO!!!!! Seriously...non-cubers are IDIOTS sometimes!!!



this happened to me a lot at my school, i tell them go slow and make sure all the sides are match up so it doesn't pop, 5 seconds later im looking at them wondering why i handed it to them. now i only let one kid play with my cubes(he can solve it).


----------



## jackolanternsoup (Dec 23, 2008)

Fortunately most of my school mates are used to the sight of cubes, and are gentle creatures, therefore realising they have to align the cubies to be able to turn it :O


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Dec 23, 2008)

wait.... your not suppose to scramble like that?

aw man, I guess i've been cheating


----------



## toast (Dec 23, 2008)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> My ma does that, I used to ask her to scramble it and she would do L and R moves...I guess some people can't grasp the concept of 3D twisty puzzles?
> 
> 
> I agree with fanwuq...I hand it to some random 6th grader who thinks it's the coolest thing in the world and I tell him to be careful and turn slow. He turns fast, it POPs, and I'm ready to break his neck since he did what I told him EXACTLY NOT TO DO!!!!! Seriously...non-cubers are IDIOTS sometimes!!!




I know, I say, 'careful, it's really loose so turn it slowly.' And they say okay, okay and then it immediately crumbles on the first move.


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 23, 2008)

pjk said:


> I once saw on eBay a "George Bush Rubix Cube"... it was a typical 3x3, but all the stickers were orange.


I lol'd. It'd be funny if someone couldn't solve that...


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 23, 2008)

pjk said:


> Haha. I've never seen someone fail at scrambling a 3x3, *but once I handed a women the cube, and it was solved except for an R2. She looked at it for a minute, and handed it back saying she couldn't do it.*
> 
> I also ask people to scramble my Square-1 or even the Skewb, and it takes them a good 30 seconds to a minute before they can even do a move.
> 
> Edit: Sweet pic: Cube for blondes. I once saw on eBay a "George Bush Rubix Cube"... it was a typical 3x3, but all the stickers were orange.



Oh wow....


----------



## shelley (Dec 23, 2008)

Sa967St said:


> pjk said:
> 
> 
> > I once saw on eBay a "George Bush Rubix Cube"... it was a typical 3x3, but all the stickers were orange.
> ...



It would be more impressive if someone managed to get that into a state that's NOT solved (taking it apart doesn't count).


----------



## skwishy (Dec 23, 2008)

shelley said:


> At one point Tyson handed his cube to this Hollywood-type girl and told her to scramble it. She took it and turned the R and L faces over and over for about a minute before giving up and handing it back.



OMG this just happened to me on thursday! I was in my dental assisting class and decided that I would bust out my cube and show off to a couple friends. One girl walks up and tells me that she wished she knew how to solve one and then asked if she could scramble it for me. She did the L and R turns a few times and then U and then U' and just kept fixing it. Eventually exclaiming "OMG I cant even scramble one!" and handing it back to me. 

Saddest part of all, I knew she was serious about not being able to do it, she just doesn't understand the cube at all I guess.


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Dec 23, 2008)

Everyone I know can scramble my cubes. The thing is, this happens all the time on my Square-1. They can't figure out how to scramble it, so i show them "/" Some people totally screw it up after that, but some people just stop there.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Dec 23, 2008)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> I agree with fanwuq...I hand it to some random 6th grader who thinks it's the coolest thing in the world and I tell him to be careful and turn slow. He turns fast, it POPs, and I'm ready to break his neck since he did what I told him EXACTLY NOT TO DO!!!!! Seriously...non-cubers are IDIOTS sometimes!!!



you don't know true pain. I decided to bring my es 5x5 to school since some of my friends asked me to bring it, i hand it to one of my friends to scramble, and started to turn it violently, and just as i was about to say be careful (which was about 2 secs after he started) it popped


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 23, 2008)

Rubixcubematt said:


> EmersonHerrmann said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with fanwuq...I hand it to some random 6th grader who thinks it's the coolest thing in the world and I tell him to be careful and turn slow. He turns fast, it POPs, and I'm ready to break his neck since he did what I told him EXACTLY NOT TO DO!!!!! Seriously...non-cubers are IDIOTS sometimes!!!
> ...



No, you don't know true pain.  One of my relatives brought my 3x3x3 cube into the restroom with him (without even telling me), and then he dropped it in the toilet, full of his own urine and feces!!!


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Dec 23, 2008)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> Seriously...non-cubers are IDIOTS sometimes!!!




non sometimes, all the times (in reference to doing something cubing related)!!



Fobo911 said:


> Rubixcubematt said:
> 
> 
> > EmersonHerrmann said:
> ...



ewww, now that, is TRUE pain. Btw did you tell him to get it out for you? Did you ever get it back?


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Dec 23, 2008)

That reminds me of the time Tyson was playing with my 3x3 at Red Lobster after Newark and popped a corner piece into Bob's shrimp scampi plate. Admittedly not as gross, but still not that fun.


----------



## Odin (Dec 23, 2008)

Daaaaaaang we got off topic!


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Dec 23, 2008)

Odin said:


> Daaaaaaang we got off topic!



We could change the title to:

Rubik's Cube Mishaps


----------



## Odin (Dec 23, 2008)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> Odin said:
> 
> 
> > Daaaaaaang we got off topic!
> ...



how about "the cube that never stood a chance"?


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 23, 2008)

Odin said:


> EmersonHerrmann said:
> 
> 
> > Odin said:
> ...


HAHAHAHA XD


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 23, 2008)

shafiqdms1 said:


> EmersonHerrmann said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously...non-cubers are IDIOTS sometimes!!!
> ...


I made him get it out and throw it in the dumpster, far away from home.  He paid me $50, though.



Sa967St said:


> Odin said:
> 
> 
> > EmersonHerrmann said:
> ...


DX AHAHAHAH


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 23, 2008)

Fobo911 said:


> shafiqdms1 said:
> 
> 
> > EmersonHerrmann said:
> ...




u should have told him to clean it for you and THEN throw it to the dumpster


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 23, 2008)

daniel0731ex said:


> Fobo911 said:
> 
> 
> > shafiqdms1 said:
> ...


Dang, I should have done that.

I always remind him about his bathroom fantasy with the cube when we have family gatherings.


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 23, 2008)

Fobo911 said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > Fobo911 said:
> ...



YOU Don't know the true Pain!!!
1. I brought my ES4 to school, someone played catch with it and dropped it. It shattered and pieces flew everywhere.
2. Someone pop my 3x3 today and it took an hour to find all the pieces.
This isn't just today, it happens just about every week.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Dec 23, 2008)

I know some people who also do that, they only make R and L moves and STILL manage to pop it (usually you have to turn 2 adjoining sides to pop, but the can do without)

also, never juggle ES 5x5s

I will never bring my 7x7x7 to school because it's soo easy to misalign


----------



## Rabid (Dec 23, 2008)

I was bussing home on snow detour with a drunk who smelled like urine. He could barely turn my cube even though it’s quite loose. I told him to not to show me or I’d just reverse it. He made a game where he would turn it a set number of times (8, 5, 6) and then the dude across from us with a cell-phone timer would time me. It was very distracting having him bellow in my ear as I tried to spin his bum grease off. Horrible times (and time).


----------



## That70sShowDude (Dec 23, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> Fobo911 said:
> 
> 
> > daniel0731ex said:
> ...



HAHA, that sucks


----------



## Odin (Dec 23, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> Fobo911 said:
> 
> 
> > daniel0731ex said:
> ...



wait if that happens just about every week why do you still bring your cubes to school?


----------



## cubeman34 (Dec 23, 2008)

One time i was at swim team with my best first cube and first lubed so my friend pulls it out few other kid sees one of them asked if i could solve it i said yes he told me to turn around he and this girl start scrambling it(forgot to mention were on like a all like 5 feet of the grass)so the kid drops it luckly it doesn't break then the girl go to get it picks it up tries to throw it over the hard wall but it hits it then shatters completely centers came off and I lost 3 forever.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Dec 23, 2008)

I have had too many bad experiences with non-cubers popping my cubes, even if you warn them beforehand. Now I almost always use my store-bought cube around the general public. It almost cannot pop and it turns so easily my wrists will not cramp during billiard matches. The trade off is that it locks up a bit, and the lack of resistance could make me mess up during BLD.


----------



## llamapuzzle (Dec 23, 2008)

Once I had a couple friends over (two didn't know at all how to solve the cube, and one knew all except for the last few steps of a random beginner method.) The kid who kind of knows is the son of the person who taught me the alg to do the second layer of the cube. Well, while I was explaining to my other friends and the kids mom why it is not possible to have only one cubie unfinished, right behind me THE KID EXPLODES MY EASTSHEEN 5X5! One of my other friends said he was turning it really violently, so I got really made and tried to make him help me put it back together, but that didn't work and I finally got it back together the next day.


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 23, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> ...
> 
> 
> pcharles93 said:
> ...



sexy 



shelley said:


> Tyson and I were at this party the other night. We had our cubes with us because we were demonstrating speed/blindfold solves as part of the party's entertainment.
> 
> At one point Tyson handed his cube to this Hollywood-type girl and told her to scramble it. She took it and turned the R and L faces over and over for about a minute before giving up and handing it back.
> 
> I have never seen someone who actually couldn't figure out how to scramble a cube. It was as if this girl had only ever had experience with the Rubik's cube for blondes.



Don't blame the Hollywood-type girl. She was obviously trying to get a gig in the next beauty and the nerd


----------



## Odin (Dec 23, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



Your a player dude! but has any one ever done a bad scramble so they can make them self look like a gawdly cuber?


----------



## nitrocan (Dec 24, 2008)

Some person I met, tried to scramble the cube using impossible moves (For example: Turning the U face 45 degrees, and then at the same time trying to turn L and D simultaneously)


----------



## MTGjumper (Dec 24, 2008)

Everyone I know scrambles my cube by popping it then making me put it back together. And then calls me a cheat when I have to rearrange pieces.


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 25, 2008)

MTGjumper said:


> Everyone I know scrambles my cube by popping it then making me put it back together. And then calls me a cheat when I have to rearrange pieces.



Do they understand the simply fact that:

If it's assembled randomly, there's a HIGH chance it's not solvable

???

I assembled the top layer of cube and a 1x1x2 block randomly and in a hurry once, and it was actually solvable.


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 25, 2008)

IamWEB said:


> Do they understand the simply fact that:
> 
> If it's assembled randomly, there's a HIGH chance it's not solvable
> 
> ???


no...actually I didn't learn that until I started learning olls and plls.


----------



## JTW2007 (Dec 26, 2008)

Do we have a cubing mishaps thread? If not, we need one.


----------



## yelling (Dec 27, 2008)

shelley said:


> At one point Tyson handed his cube to this Hollywood-type girl and told her to scramble it. She took it and turned the R and L faces over and over for about a minute before giving up and handing it back.



The same thing happens with a girl at my school. She holds the L and R sides with the palms of her hands and just starts twisting them back and forth. Everyone once in a while she'll turn another side, most likely by accident.
Another cubing mishap occurred at a Christmas party when a kid was scrambling this good store-bought cube (oxymoron?) I had brought with me. After he was pleased with his scrambling, he proceeded to toss my cube across the room. I went to check my cube and all the lamination had peeled drastically off my cube, most notably an orange side of a corner cubie that had more than half of the lamination peeled off.
I really despise most non-cubers when it comes to cubing matter. They always say something like, "lol wtf how do u do that i cant even get one side!!1"


----------



## JTW2007 (Dec 27, 2008)

The thing I hate is when people see me with a solved cube and ask me if I can solve it. I always want to answer "No, I can only solve five sides"


----------



## Bryan (Dec 27, 2008)

So did Tyson impress the person by keeping a straight face and actually do the blind solve?


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Dec 27, 2008)

yelling said:


> "lol wtf how do u do that i cant even get one side!!1"



Same thing happens to me all the time. As a matter of fact, one guy said while I was solving a cube, "Dude! You can't solve that, thats freakin' impossible!" and this other time, it was really ridiculous, I am solving a cube, and some guy says "Once, I got 5 sides on that completed, but I couldnt solve the rest", if you think about it, ITS IMPOSSIBLE TO ONLY SOLVE 5 SIDES! because if you do that means you have solved all 6 sides.


----------



## Vulosity (Dec 27, 2008)

Months ago, my 4 year old sister grabbed my ES 5x5 and tried to scramble it. She only turned the L and R sides. But her hands were too small the hold the cube firmly. Guess what? She dropped it and the core's spoke snapped off and the whole cube just a complete mess. 

But, I superglued the spoke back on and reassembled it. It's too loose to speedsolve with.


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 27, 2008)

Sa967St said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > Do they understand the simple fact that:
> ...



woops


----------



## whauk (Dec 27, 2008)

if i ask someone to scramble a sq1 they never understand that you cant turn only a half /. and when they understand they dont know to do sth else than 6,6 or 6,0 which has nothing to do with scrambling


----------



## Garmon (Dec 27, 2008)

I am going to take my V5 to school, but nobody can touch it though. 
My ES 5x5x5 POPed once because of somebody and pieces were everywhere, the V5 is a lot more strudy though.


----------



## VirKill (Dec 28, 2008)

JTW2007 said:


> The thing I hate is when people see me with a solved cube and ask me if I can solve it. I always want to answer "No, I can only solve five sides"



Haha..nice one
My friend ever told me that she can solve 4 side of it. I still cant understand how it can be possible...
Another friend of mine said that once he can almost solve the entire cube but there's only ONE corner unsolved...


----------



## pcharles93 (Dec 28, 2008)

VirKill said:


> JTW2007 said:
> 
> 
> > The thing I hate is when people see me with a solved cube and ask me if I can solve it. I always want to answer "No, I can only solve five sides"
> ...



R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 or M2 U2 M2 U2


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 28, 2008)

I can solve 3 sides XD

M' U M' U M' U M' U2 M' U M' U M' U M' U M'


----------



## MistArts (Dec 28, 2008)

JTW2007 said:


> The thing I hate is when people see me with a solved cube and ask me if I can solve it. I always want to answer "No, I can only solve five sides"



That's what I say when they ask what's the secret. I say solve five sides.


----------



## JTW2007 (Dec 28, 2008)

Oh, I hate when people ask me that. I should say that from now on. Normally I just say something to the effect of "the internet is an amazing place."


----------



## VirKill (Dec 28, 2008)

pcharles93 said:


> R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 or M2 U2 M2 U2



Thanks for that... her claims is bother me for quite sometimes....


----------

